# Old Insulation



## Kristin1 (Nov 11, 2011)

We found some old fluffy, gray I insulation while doing some work above our fireplace (home built in the 1920's). looks like pictures of cellulose insulation we are finding, but does asbestos containing insulation look similar?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

This is what vermiculite looks like....


----------



## Kristin1 (Nov 11, 2011)

*cellulose?*


----------



## Kristin1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Does previous pic look like cellulose? thanks!


----------

